# (sketchy)lateral Transfers????



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

Can a person who is a volunteer fire fighter do a lateral transfer to a police dept.in the same town....or is that small town politics? The job was not posted and the kid was quietly hired to prevent other more qualified people from applying. Is this legal??? He is a danger to the town because of lack of his lack of knowledge. Some insight from other people would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

To answer your question: As a "lateral transfer", that is actualy impossible.

A lateral trasfer, as far as getting hired by a police department, means you've already been working at another police department where one would obtain all the training, including the state's municipal accademy. The person simply "transfers" to the new town, and can usualy begin that department's field training process, as they've already been through the accademy.

What you're describing, if that is EXACTLY how it went (meaning he was hired for the job w/out a public notice) may have been illegal. MAY.... In mass, I am pretty certain any jobs need to be advertised, so anyone has the opertunity to apply. A small note in a newspaper is all that is required, not prime-time ad's durring the superbowl. But there's always exemptions and other situations in all hiring cases.

Also, while you may see a LOT of reasons why another person isn't fit for the job, you're not the chief or doing the hiring. There are a lot of people in my past that may say I'm not close to fit for what I do, bla bla bla. Same for me wanting to be a police officer. Thats human nature, and is to be taken with a grain..... People act very different in different situations, and can have a lot more to offer than fellow volie. firefighters may see. It's no ones place but those in this person's new department to decide if he is qualified and fit for the job.....


----------



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (sketchy)lateral Transfers???? MORE INFO*

Thanks for the info in the lateral transfer. Here is more information on the situation. The Person i know who got hired is a volunteer fire fighter with just a high school education. Its a small MA town, 1500 people non civil service, with one news paper and there were no ads in it. its an 8 page paper i read it every day. The kid is dating some ones daughter who's dad is a big wig in town and i think he pulled some strings. i was just wondering if its against any laws to hire one person and not post it to the public.(EQUAL OPERTUNITY EMPLOYER??) There are a lot of qualified veterans in our area who have more training than him. I just feel that something fishy is going on cause, just one day he just shows up at our police department meetings and is all of a sudden he's on the job. Can a P.D hire some one quietly to prevent more qualified applicantS from taking the job????????? Thank you to all who reply. Just remember this kid may be backing you up some day, or going to protect your family. Thank you, Concerned cop!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (sketchy)lateral Transfers???? MORE INFO*



EASTCOASTCOP said:


> Thanks for the info in the lateral transfer. Here is more information on the situation. The Person i know who got hired is a volunteer fire fighter with just a high school education. Its a small MA town, 1500 people non civil service, with one news paper and there were no ads in it. its an 8 page paper i read it every day. The kid is dating some ones daughter who's dad is a big wig in town and i think he pulled some strings. i was just wondering if its against any laws to hire one person and not post it to the public.(EQUAL OPERTUNITY EMPLOYER??) There are a lot of qualified veterans in our area who have more training than him. I just feel that something fishy is going on cause, just one day he just shows up at our police department meetings and is all of a sudden he's on the job. Can a P.D hire some one quietly to prevent more qualified applicantS from taking the job????????? Thank you to all who reply. Just remember this kid may be backing you up some day, or going to protect your family. Thank you, Concerned cop!


If it is a non-civil service department than the term "lateral transfer" would not apply anyway. That would only be from civil service department to another civil service department. Couldn't lateral from the fire department to police department, two completely different jobs (training, etc...). Anyone who moves from the FD to PD would have to take the CS exam, and score high enough on the list to get an interview. Other stuff like benefits (insurance, vac time, etc...) would depend on town/city personel by-laws.

It does not necessarily have to be posted in the local two page town paper. It could have been posted anywhere  , on a board in the town hall (very common). Could have been other more hidden places like under the Chief's paperwork on his desk, on the ceiling, in the bathroom, in a newspaper somewhere else so you have to look. Other than that, politics at its best. That's about it.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Where are you a police officer? And do you have something against people who "just have a high school education"? Some of the best officers out there may only have a GED, and some of the useless nitwits have BA's or MA's (I can atest to this one from first hand experience). Being able to sit through 60 college credits does not make anyone more / less prepared for LE work, nor show in any way that they would do a better job.

Equal Oper. Emp. laws are in regards to sex, race, religion, all that happy horse crap, not fairness and politically correct.
No one said they had to be FAIR when hiring, and fair is far from what you'll find in small towns looking for just one officer. What veteran experience would make someone a good beat cop? Very few veterans have experience that will make them better street cops.... 

*No insult to veterans, im a firm believer that we owe you a lot, thank you


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

Curious EMT said:


> *No insult to veterans, im a firm believer that we owe you a lot, thank you


Yeah, just not a job.:roll: :roll:

This thread is a great example of why we need civil service in the first place.


----------

